# Worlds smallest petrol engine



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

SCIENTISTS have built the smallest petrol engine, tiny enough to power a WATCH. The mini-motor, which runs for two years on a single squirt of lighter fuel, is set to revolutionize world technology. It produces 700 times more energy than a conventional battery despite being less than a centimeter long not even half an inch. It could be used to operate laptops and mobile phones for months doing away with the need for recharging. Experts believe it could be phasing out batteries in such items within just six years.
The engine, minute enough to be balanced on a fingertip, has been produced by engineers at the University of Birmingham (Eng). . Dry Kyle Jiang, lead investigator from the Department of Mechanical Engineering, said: "We are looking at an industrial revolution happening in peoples' pockets. "The breakthrough is an enormous step forward. "Devices which need re- charging or new batteries are a problem but in six years will be a thing of the past."
Other applications for the engine could include medical and military uses, such as running heart pacemakers or mini reconnaissance robots. At present, charging an ordinary battery to deliver one unit of energy involves putting 2,000 units into it. The little engine, because energy is produced locally, is far more effective.
One of the main problems faced by engineers who have tried to produce micro motors in the past has been the levels of heat produced. The engines got so hot they burned themselves out and could not be re-used. The Birmingham team overcame this by using heat-resistant materials such as ceramic and silicon carbide. Professor Graham Davies, head of the university's engineering school, said: "We've brought together all the engineering disciplines, materials, chemical engineering, civil engineering, and mechanical engineering. "What better place to have the second industrial revolution in nano-technology than where the first took place, in the heart of the West Midlands.

I did find some references:
http://geeknizer.com/worlds-smallest-petrol-engine/
http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/schools/mechanical-engineering/index.aspx
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article80219.ece

Is anyone else thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

If your thinking, sticking these into some slot cars, then I am thinking what your thinking. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Where's the muffler?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, a motor that size would have very little torque, so forget about one that size powering an HO Slotcar. Also, I'm betting the price of that techno marvel won't come cheaply....
Also, I think the designers have delusions of grandeur with any possible applications, this thing may handle the heat, but it's still producing it !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

But, it could power an LED setup...............forever.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if it will run a pace maker, it may have to be outside the body.
I would assume it will still need air to work


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Put enough of them together and they could power an electric car (real) similar to the tesla.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is there some type of tank this squirt of lighter fuel goes in thats air tight,come on a single squirt of lighter fuel would evaporate in seconds..need to see this more close up and if it has some sort of tank..cause iam not believing it just yet,alot of micro motors have been developed over the years and all have failed.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's an oldie but not forgotten (by me anyways). I ran across this way back when I started digging through the HT library, and it stuck with me all this time... 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=171428&highlight=statue+liberty Just keep in mind, this was 2007!!!

http://willard-wigan.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willard_Wigan

http://www.marketwatch.com/video/as...89BCFAB#!6D8C37BC-0363-4C5F-A7A6-50D4289BCFAB
If this one works, the video kicks.. I have no audio, so I don't know what's being said, but it shows what he's working with now...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

LOL That thing first made its appreance around 2003. So why are we still using those dumb batteries today? Nice try injuneerin dudes...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotking said:


> if it will run a pace maker, it may have to be outside the body.
> I would assume it will still need air to work


Just run the intake to your lung...

...and the exhaust....er....well..... uh you get the drift! :devil:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

How about the other way round Bill and run it on Methane. It may run forever after a can of beans!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> How about the other way round Bill and run it on Methane. It may run forever after a can of beans!!!


....could you spare a breath mint?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can you get it in a v8???


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Can you get it in a v8???


Something like this would do just fine.(may need a little shrinking)




>Tom<


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO,wicked:thumbsup::thumbsup:

This one is neat too.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Not nano scale, but arguably one of the most impressive miniatures ever: http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Scerri.htm


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I also heard somewhere they are working on micro flywheel energy storage sytems that could replace batteries in the future

Roger Corrie


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*For the Mopar guys...*


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:

This one actually looks like it could be put to use,it's carry'ing it's own cooling system,and the sound these things make,is wild,i love it when they crack the throttle.

Wonder how many hours some of these miniature monsters took to machine/build


----------

